# My stud plans fell through. :(



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

I had a planned breeding for my girl for her next heat, but the owner of the stud found out her husband has terminal cancer and she isn't in any mental state to finish his testing. Sooo.... I have picked out a new stud for her, hopefully this will come through, although artificial insemination will have to work for us. 

Do you all think this stud is good? I'm thinking he will be perfect. Look at his pictures, how square he is! Looks like our puppies could be great for conformation. 

This is him... Trigger! 
http://www.harmonyhuntingpudels.com/Trigger.html


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

Wow... I'll let the breeders and show dog people here speak to the technical details, but I love the color!! I didn't know there was a "darkening" gene in poodles, just a fading/silvering gene.


----------



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

I love all of the information on that website. And I also love that they get back to the basic instincts of a Poodle. I looked at that website of the Russian Grandfather of trigger, that dog is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

He looks just like Finnigan's dad, very VERY handsome.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

The only thing I notice on him is his tail set. Its a little lower rather then high on the back. If Paris's tail set is higher that is good. If Paris and the stud both have low tail sets then the puppies will probably carry that on. (not good) Otherwise, I think he looks good. 

My Eli has a low tail set and I can't stand it. It takes away from his expression because I can never see his tail wagging. If you are hoping for a few show quality pups out of this litter, the tail set is a big deal. 

Let me know what you think. I also like seeing that the breeder is using there Poodles for what the breed goes back too. You don't see that often.


----------



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

I thought Paris had a very low tail set, but recently, now that she turned 2 she has started carrying it up high. It really suprised me.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Ooooh, I just looked at daddy. Yes, he is a beauty....I love him and the cut. Daddy's tail set looks good. Well, I wish you the best of luck and when does your Paris go into season?


----------



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

She should come in around the last of December, first of January. 
Thursday she has her hip testing done, and thyroid. Monday is her eye CERF, and she's already had her vWB done. 
We are pretty much ready!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

He is a nice dog, not my kind of style but still nice! He has wonderful color.

Good luck!


----------



## Angie (Aug 31, 2008)

I like him. He is a beautiful dog, and I love that they breed for temperament along with conformation and health. Good luck. You have to keep us posted.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sorry your original stud plans fell through, but Trigger
is quite lovely and I'm sure him and Paris would
make puppies with good conformation. I love
Trigger's coloration and how square he is, and
it looks like he has came from excellent lines. 

Good Luck!


----------



## dagnyreis (Nov 25, 2009)

I do love their meticulous attention to health issues, and it appears that he has great hips, but in spite of that his rear appears less than ideal, a bit straight in the stifles, also his neck is a little on the short side. Were I in your shoes I would re-read the AKC Standard and get a copy of the Poodle Variety Stud dog issue and look again, but your goals may be only health and temperament and then he's likely just fine. I'm only critiquing conformation.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, this thread is well over a year old now...


----------



## dagnyreis (Nov 25, 2009)

*Stud dogs*

Yes, I saw that but the information still holds true.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Hopefully she's had the pups by now.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

here's her website....
http://www.luckypoodle.com/

I believe she is the one who is breeding her Paris to Arreau's Flynn


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

And to finish off the story go here. http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=5846

As Jak pointed out, Chicky on this thread is the Lucky referred to by Arreau.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Weird that a year old thread related to a recent dust-up was brought up again. 

Just saying.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Marian said:


> Weird that a year old thread related to a recent dust-up was brought up again.
> 
> Just saying.


Yeah after the poster that bumped it hasn't posted anything since they joined in Nov. 09 and these red breeder threads suddenly are bumped up.hwell:


----------



## dagnyreis (Nov 25, 2009)

*Old threads*

I'm mea culpa here - likely guilty of some revival. I have found that I learn enormous amounts from other breeders and even more from pet owners because they're the real proof of the breeder's pudding, but if I can return that favor I do so. That was my motivation behind pointing out real world issues in photos of a real world dog used at stud.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The timing really sucks for you. If you are a friend of bigredpoodle otherwise known as Sheroc Standard Poodles and have something to say, why don't you head over to my thread in the breeders section called "Let's clear the air, shall we" because THAT is why I posted the thread....to clear the air. If you are genuine, please forgive the skepticism and accept my warm welcome.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

wow I came on and thought what the he** wasnt there just a huge thing about you breeding dogs with heart problems and you came to announce another breeding.
Glad to see this is an old thread


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

nevermind, lol


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Marian said:


> Weird that a year old thread related to a recent dust-up was brought up again.
> 
> Just saying.


My thoughts exactly. hmmmmm. *shrug*


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I think we will all end up "twitchy" and with some weird "tics" LMAO:spy:


----------



## dagnyreis (Nov 25, 2009)

*Being a newcomer*

I know no one in this forum (though I'm getting to know a few of you both through the forum as such and in wonderfully supportive private messages). I can choose to not participate or I can ignore the suspicions and stay. I have decided to stay unless things get downright silly since I believe I can learn and might be able to contribute.

For the few who appear to have been wounded by a quite vicious fight, here is the CHIC number for my bitch: 61999. Through that you can see her name, her test results and her pedigree with test results of her relatives.

Here is a partial list of dogs I bred in the '70s. They'll show up as bred by Arleen Reis (my legal name), but having been called Dagny nearly from birth in Norway I decided to continue with that this time around. You can look them up on Poodle Pedigree:

AM CH Dhubhne Emblem Of Levade
Dhubhne India Of Levade
AM CH Levade's Ambition
AM CH Levade's Audacity
AM CH Teller Levade Amy O'sangueree
AM CH Teller's Levade's Easy Does It
AM CH Teller's Levade's Final Notice

I am listed on LinkedIn as well. I was a super early employee of Netscape, which is why we have this wonderfully quick and easy mode of communication across the world, so you see I've had a great deal of luck in my life.

Now I'm finished. Anyone still suspicious of me? I've done all I choose to do to allay your fears.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome, Dagny. Sorry we put you through the Third Degree.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm not suspicious, just cautious as so many people have come here and posted under false pretenses and claimed to be someone they aren't or lied about where they lived and so forth.


----------



## dagnyreis (Nov 25, 2009)

Marian said:


> Welcome, Dagny. Sorry we put you through the Third Degree.


That's okay - I'm an open book...


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

dagnyreis said:


> I know no one in this forum (though I'm getting to know a few of you both through the forum as such and in wonderfully supportive private messages). I can choose to not participate or I can ignore the suspicions and stay. I have decided to stay unless things get downright silly since I believe I can learn and might be able to contribute.
> 
> For the few who appear to have been wounded by a quite vicious fight, here is the CHIC number for my bitch: 61999. Through that you can see her name, her test results and her pedigree with test results of her relatives.
> 
> ...


_Dagnyreis, that is quite a list you provided for everyone. I'm sure the suspicions will go by the wayside. Please forgive our 'twitchiness' as Wishpoo put it. Things got a bit rough here and it was finally dealt with yesterday and then you posted your into last night and brought up some red threads and I think everyone was gun shy. 

I don't think well be seeing any silliness to make you go away. Welcome and thanks for sharing about your life and your dogs._


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes, sorry absolutely - I hope you understand why we are so "paranoid" : (. 

It would be wonderful if you decide to become our regular visitor since with soooo many years put into this breed and so much knowledge and experience - you definitely can contribute in so many ways  !!!


----------

